# Pics of Atv & truck



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

Pics of my 2003 polaris sportsman 400, and my 2003 chevy 2500hd.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

and more!!!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Real nice truck!


----------



## scag413 (Sep 30, 2006)

I love your truck!..nice atv too


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

How does the ATV run since its been fixed??


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

scag413;722900 said:


> I love your truck!..nice atv too


Thanks. I love it to. I think it needs towing mirrors and over head lights though.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

littlenick;723047 said:


> How does the ATV run since its been fixed??


Great. It still needs a new clutch in 100hrs though but it runs great ( alot better).


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

Does it seem to have more power?


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

littlenick;723111 said:


> Does it seem to have more power?


Not in high because the clutch is worn down and the belt slips but it has alot more power in low.


----------



## littlenick (Sep 6, 2008)

your dads truck and atv look good!!!wesport:redbouncepurplebou:yow!:


----------



## tom's snow pro (Dec 11, 2008)

yea joe you know none of this is yours, so why are you acting like it yours.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

littlenick;723232 said:


> your dads truck and atv look good!!!wesport:redbouncepurplebou:yow!:


Haha. good joke.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

tom's snow pro;723264 said:


> yea joe you know none of this is yours, so why are you acting like it yours.


 Haha. Ok the truck is mine 100% but the atv is mine and yours. Just to clear it up. " sorry i did not give you any credit little Bro."h


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Joesno;723268 said:


> Haha. Ok the truck is mine 100% but the atv is mine and yours. Just to clear it up. " sorry i did not give you any credit little Bro."h


When my ATV's will not handle it we dig out the big stuff!!!

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/mybigequiptment.jpg


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

skywagon;723325 said:


> When my ATV's will not handle it we dig out the big stuff!!!
> 
> http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/mybigequiptment.jpg


If thats yours, then youve got an awsome set up!!


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Joesno;723781 said:


> If thats yours, then youve got an awsome set up!!


Thanks, The $$$ income is good lol!!!!! Time is $$$$$ in this business and cannot offord to be broke down.


----------

